# My first ever live show



## DeKay (Oct 6, 2014)

Had my first ever video shoot and live show on stage with my nu-metal band. Haven't got much to say but that the live show wasn't planned at all, we were there for a live stage video and the owner of the venue was so amazed by us that he wanted us to play live and so did we.. for the very first time !

I'm the slap bass player!

First videoshoot:

Sudden live concert shoot (shit sound quality):

The EP will be released soon, raw crusty stuff, not overproduced in your face stuff  Hopefuly you can enjoy this! I certainly did! The crowd was INSANE.


----------



## Maggai (Oct 10, 2014)

This is pretty cool, suddenly felt like I was back in the late 90's or something!
Was the crowd people that you knew that you asked to come to the video shoot?


----------



## DeKay (Oct 10, 2014)

Maggai said:


> This is pretty cool, suddenly felt like I was back in the late 90's or something!
> Was the crowd people that you knew that you asked to come to the video shoot?



Thank you!

I didn't knew most of the crowd, half of them were people that were invited like friends and friends of friends and they didn't know our music at all and some even didnt liked metal but all of those... loved all of us


----------



## 92guitarguy (Oct 11, 2014)

For the first live show this sounds pretty impressive! Very energetic, which is good.
Let me know when you have the next gig. Maybe I can come over. I'm not too far away


----------



## DeKay (Oct 11, 2014)

92guitarguy said:


> For the first live show this sounds pretty impressive! Very energetic, which is good.
> Let me know when you have the next gig. Maybe I can come over. I'm not too far away



Thank you!

Oh hey man! Kaiserslautern is very close, I've been partying there before! We play at the same awesome club (7er in mannheim) at the 13.03.2015, that thing is going to be a very big event with bbq alcohol and lotsa fun! Check out the fb page for future details, would love to meet you there seriously  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chubsnug/522344217790049?ref=hl


----------



## 92guitarguy (Oct 11, 2014)

Sounds cool! I'll keep that in mind


----------



## Mehnike (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh boy you guys had it good for a first show. Looked like a blast. Enjoying your entire album. Great work!


----------



## Vrollin (Oct 13, 2014)

Its like RATM and Korn had a love child! Nice work!


----------



## DeKay (Oct 13, 2014)

Mehnike said:


> Oh boy you guys had it good for a first show. Looked like a blast. Enjoying your entire album. Great work!



Thank you!

Careful, the album is not out yet from my band "chubsnug". Caynug is my own project with only me on all instruments writing and recording the stuff at home!


----------



## DeKay (Oct 13, 2014)

Vrollin said:


> Its like RATM and Korn had a love child! Nice work!



It's kinda a mix between RATM with a black vocalist and limp bizkit with a black vocalist + mudvayne (bass) + korn.


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 13, 2014)

Awesome stuff! Wish the guitar player matched the energy of you & vox. He looked very stiff comparatively. Still a great 1st live show


----------



## k5beaststa (Oct 13, 2014)

That was nice! Reminded me of some oldschool RATM, I salute you guys!!


----------



## DeKay (Oct 13, 2014)

ghostred7 said:


> Awesome stuff! Wish the guitar player matched the energy of you & vox. He looked very stiff comparatively. Still a great 1st live show



Thanks for that nice comment man! We make sure to work on that, let's see how our second show will look like  I will keep you updated, pming you when the video is ready with the full song


----------



## Mehnike (Oct 14, 2014)

DeKay said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Careful, the album is not out yet from my band "chubsnug". Caynug is my own project with only me on all instruments writing and recording the stuff at home!


Whoops, late night browsing got me! Post up the goods when the Chibsnug album releases so I don't miss it


----------



## DeKay (Oct 14, 2014)

Mehnike said:


> Whoops, late night browsing got me! Post up the goods when the *Chibsnug* album releases so I don't miss it



Will do  chibsnug


----------



## schwiz (Oct 22, 2014)

That first video totally reminded me of Hackivist.


----------



## DeKay (Oct 22, 2014)

schwiz said:


> That first video totally reminded me of Hackivist.



I take that as a compliment  We are by no way inspired by them tho.


----------



## jay_katana (Nov 13, 2014)

Good job! Action on the stage


----------



## DeKay (Nov 14, 2014)

jay_katana said:


> Good job! Action on the stage



Thank you!

Here's a small sound teaser


----------



## SiggyCertified (Dec 7, 2014)

You'll be addicted forever, grats man, keep playin.


----------



## DeKay (Dec 11, 2014)

SiggyCertified said:


> You'll be addicted forever, grats man, keep playin.



Thanks!

I already am from that one time! Can't wait for the upcoming year... we got many shows booked!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Dec 11, 2014)

DeKay said:


> It's kinda a mix between RATM with a black vocalist and limp bizkit with a black vocalist + mudvayne (bass) + korn.



For a moment I thought Head and Zack de la Rocha had started some sideproject haha!

Awesome groovy stuff, I like it!


----------



## DeKay (Dec 11, 2014)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> For a moment I thought Head and Zack de la Rocha had started some sideproject haha!
> 
> Awesome groovy stuff, I like it!



Haha thank you man 

Here is more of some short clips etc.





the whole starting out thing right now is very stressful to me since I manage all the release stuff and the main progress (logo, cd printing, art, digital music, production etc) everything is work in progress right now so expect to see more over time


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Dec 11, 2014)

I love the 90's sound! You guys are pretty good.. I'd see you guys if you played anywhere near me.


----------

